
Ask HN: What does enterprise-grade mean? - zxienin
I am hearing term &quot;enterprise-grade&quot; a lot, but its unclear what precisely it means. Or even in commonly understood colloquial terms.<p>Is it only marketing moniker when you want to move&#x2F;expand into enterprise?
From a development and architecture point of view, what difference you have experienced - building consumer grade and enterprise grade?
======
teyc
Take a look at the explanation here:
[https://www.enterpriseready.io/#](https://www.enterpriseready.io/#) \- single
sign on \- audit \- sla \- deployment etc

~~~
zxienin
useful, thanks..

------
sushshshsh
Marketing-speak that implies that somehow since a corporation pays salaries to
employees to make this software, it must be better than anything else in 100%
of cases.

------
chrismatheson
It costs more

~~~
zxienin
in return for..?

~~~
PaulHoule
Longer support.

Better support.

Management tools.

Better reliability.

Higher memory bandwidth (but maybe higher latency)

Also sometimes then scale is just different. For instance there are 18TB
helium filled enterprise hard drives you could put in a desktop computer. The
average person might fill a 2TB drive, but you have to be an accomplished
downloader to fill an 18TB drive.

~~~
zxienin
What would be tangible difference in building & architecting software?
Longer/better support, management tools are day 2 concerns.

Better reliability - I've seen more reliability in google mail, than one of my
travel expense business application that is sold as enterprise grade.

~~~
wmf
In terms of reliability, "enterprise-grade" tends to mean "applied high-
availability best practices from the 1990s" and those practices aren't nearly
as effective as people thought they were. Basically none of that stuff was
tested to destruction Jepsen-style and we now know that it won't survive. As
long as everybody was following the same practices you could pretend that it's
not possible to do better, but later Google and others showed that it is in
fact possible to achieve much higher availability using different practices.

------
probinso
about a B-

~~~
zxienin
??

